# GenieGo software update



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Opened GenieGo this evening and it downloaded a software update. You may want to do this now, so you won't have to wait for the install process when you are anxious to use it.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Or you may want to wait. Mine installed last night and today, my HR44-700 or recordings on the HR44 aren't visible by my GenieGo. 

I have been using my GenieGo almost daily and have not had this problem in the past.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

All my devices are working fine after the update. I also have an HR44-700. Strange....


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

What's the version number of the new update? Never mind, I've got it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It took several resets of the GenieGo and one menu reset of the HR44, but the HR44 is now visible again. 

The 44 was always visible to our four other DVRs and one client, but not on any of the GenieGo devices. First time we've had this issue. 

I also have to be careful of updates because my first generation iPad is only using iOS 5 and at some point, an update is going to require iOS 6 (or higher).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just checked, and my GG device is still on 1.6P14-77861S.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> Just checked, and my GG device is still on 1.6P14-77861S.


The update is for the PC player.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> The update is for the PC player.


Gotcha. If it's 2.0.0.44, no issues here. I can see all three of my HR playlists: 24-100, 24-200 and 44-700.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> All my devices are working fine after the update. I also have an HR44-700. Strange....


Well I may have spoken too soon! When I opened my PC app, I got a message that it needed to update and off it went. And all worked fine. I opened the app on my Galaxy S3 and didn't get a pop up or anything. I tried to go into the menu of the app and see if there was an update link or anything. I didn't find anything, so I looked at my content and it was all showing. It also had Chicago Fire waiting to prepare. But this morning, Chicago Fire is still waiting to prepare. So I must have to delete the Android App and reload it to get the updated one?

Anyone have other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Anyone have other ideas?


No Android devices here, ATM, but what happens if you just click "install" on the 12/10 release of the app from here? Won't that overwrite the installed app on your S3, if it's older?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

When I click on it, I don't get the install option. Just open or uninstall. It intuitively knows I already have the app. I just thought there might be an upgrade option.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app

Update: Even though I am at work, and not on my home network, I deleted the episode that showed "preparing" and then chose it again. It is now, actually preparing. I'll keep monitoring it. Thanks for your help Steve!

Shannon


----------



## dazed&confuzed (Mar 10, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Well I may have spoken too soon! When I opened my PC app, I got a message that it needed to update and off it went. And all worked fine. I opened the app on my Galaxy S3 and didn't get a pop up or anything. I tried to go into the menu of the app and see if there was an update link or anything. I didn't find anything, so I looked at my content and it was all showing. It also had Chicago Fire waiting to prepare. But this morning, Chicago Fire is still waiting to prepare. So I must have to delete the Android App and reload it to get the updated one?
> 
> Anyone have other ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


On my Galaxy S2 it didn't show update either, I had to go to the play store and then it showed "Update"


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

dazed&confuzed said:


> On my Galaxy S2 it didn't show update either, I had to go to the play store and then it showed "Update"


Weird. I tired that first and it didn't show update. But it appears to be working for now. If it doesn't actually download tonight, I'll delete and reinstall the app. Thanks for telling me.

Update 12/13/13: The program actually downloaded last night. I also managed to find some apps section on my phone that showed that the Genie Go app did update on its own at some point. That must be why it did not allow me to have the choice of "Update" in the play store.

Thanks everyone!


----------

